# Looking for a decent bodyshop in Glasgow area



## Garngad_lad (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey guys

Haven't been on forum for a long time just looking for recommendations for a decent body-shop in the Glasgow area that doesn't charge an absolute fortune.

cheers :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Protek are in Bathgate. 

A member on here still works there I'm sure. 

They did work for me a while ago and it was done to a good standard.


----------



## Gedo (Apr 5, 2017)

I'd recommend FozSports. Not in Glasgow but not too far away 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keithm (Jan 2, 2009)

Jimmy Linton in south street Glasgow, opposite the first bus depot, did a repair on the sisters Valencia orange bumper scuff, £80


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hi mate by what i have seen touch ups in glasgow seems pretty good and very reasonable too. if cost aint too much of a issue pro tek in chapelhall are good just outside glasgow.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

touch ups are on facebook too to give you an idea of their work. considering putting mine in there soon myself.


----------



## charlie. (May 11, 2006)

I'd recommend Touchups too - my 7 series is going in next week for a few bits, I as well as friends/neighbours have used William for a few years - from full resprays to freshening up a front end etc, work has always been faultless.

He's not to far from the Garngad - just off Aitkenhead Road at the big car wash/valet place, he's very reasonable too - I live in Chapelhall and travel to Polmadie bypassing Pro Tek as I'm of the opinion Touchups are just as good.

He usually gives rough estimates via messenger if you send photos of any damage.

https://facebook.com/touchupsglasgow

Touch-Ups
Hamilton St, Glasgow G42 0PL
0141 423 4441
https://goo.gl/maps/ewuCGDh8R7k


----------



## del19_82 (Dec 4, 2014)

RM Bodywork in EK, Rab will look after you. Done work for myself and loads of my friends and it's always been mint.


----------

